# Ariens 5524 Won't Start



## Neil Ariens 5524 (Feb 7, 2016)

Have a used Ariens 5524 that was stored in good condition without gas for the summer. Fresh gas added. Electric Start. Won't catch.

Replaced Sparkplug, Opened access to Carb, sprayed with gummout. Electric start catches for about 2 sec, throttle engages and engine stalls. 

Thoughts?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! 

You need 3 things to make an engine run. Fuel, spark, and compression. 

Your test has shown you have spark, since you got it to run by spraying something into the air intake. You also have at least some compression, for now let's assume it's enough. 

But it sounds like you aren't getting fuel. You could spray something into the intake again to double-check this. If it keeps running if you keep spraying small amounts of stuff in, then it isn't getting fuel otherwise. 

I'd start with the easy (sometimes painfully-easy) stuff. 
- Does it have fresh gas? (yes)
- Is the choke on, throttle raised? 
- Is the fuel shutoff open, if it has one? 
- Is the primer working? If you hit the primer bulb a bunch of times (10 times, whatever), can you see gas drip/spray into the intake? On my Tecumsehs, if I hit the primer 6+ times or whatever, gas will start to drip from the carb. It's not the best way to clean the floor, but it shows the primer is doing its job, at least. 

(If everything else was working properly except the primer, I'd have expected it would have kept running when you did the Gumout + electric start test)

Is gas getting to the carb? If there's a fuel shutoff, but you can't see any gas in the carb using the primer, I'd close the fuel shutoff, disconnect the line, then briefly open the shutoff, to make sure it's flowing. 

You could remove the bowl from the bottom of the carb and take a look, maybe something is obviously gunked-up. 

Even when you run a carb dry, it usually doesn't remove every last bit of gas. A little will often remain in the bottom of the bowl. If this gas went bad, perhaps it plugged something in the carb?


----------



## Neil Ariens 5524 (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks for fast reply:
I'd start with the easy (sometimes painfully-easy) stuff. 
- Does it have fresh gas? (yes)
- Is the choke on, throttle raised? YES
- Is the fuel shutoff open, if it has one? YES 
- Is the primer working? If you hit the primer bulb a bunch of times (10 times, whatever), can you see gas drip/spray into the intake? On my Tecumsehs, if I hit the primer 6+ times or whatever, gas will start to drip from the carb. It's not the best way to clean the floor, but it shows the primer is doing its job, at least. I'll 2x check this.  I think I have an issue getting the fuel in. Got to the point where I tipped machine to left to see if fuel would run into Carb. It did, but not getting what I'd expect from primer. Will 2x check carb bowl too.

Thanks again!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

If you remove the carb bowl, and open the fuel shutoff, I'd expect gas should start dripping from the bottom of the carb. 

Without the bowl, the float will never rise, and the float rising along with the fuel level in the bowl is what would close off the needle valve. If you push the float up, the fuel drip should stop, as the needle valve closes. 

This could be a simple way to check the float and needle valve operation, if you're planning to remove the bowl.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you have access to the carb pull the fuel like off the carb and see if the fuel is running out of the line in a good strong stream.

Then try pulling the carb bowl and see if the fuel will flow through the needle/seat without disturbing anything.

Do you have a fuel filter in line ??


----------

